# Apache Pier fishing May 4-5



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Went out friday evening and fished for a few hours. Caught five whiting and a couple small sharks. Was about 30 yards up from the hole everyone was catching the whiting in so decided to hit it early the next morning and set up camp in the hole. Met up with bmcox86 the next morning about 7am and hit the pier. Were set up on the spot for the day. We consistantly caught whiting most of the day. We ended up with 25 keepers ranging from 9-12 inches. There was a mini bluefish blitz with a few birds diving on them as well. Got the gotcha plug out and was able to get 7 on it. The bluefish were in the two to three pound range which was alot of fun. All the bluefish were thrown back. Saw a few spanish caught by gold hook rigs. Missed a couple fish on the gold hook rig i was throwing. All in all it was a fun day of fishing. Great to meet bryan and get a chance to fish with him. Great fishermen and guy. Here are a couple pics of the whiting we kept. Should be some good eatin for the next couple days for the both of us.



Heres bryan with a couple of the larger ones.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

those whiting are about to take a oil bath as we speak, ill try to post some pics of them swimming 

it was a great day out there, there is alot of nice ppl on that pier(and some not so nice ones ) but more nice than not, very helpful, one guy gave me his gold hook rig so i could learn how to tie one

it was nice fishing with riley(hokieboy) he knows alot more than i do about the pier fishing and got us on the whiting, cant wait to get on the water 2morrow, tuesday and wensday 

on another note i had a guy come in the store today to buy some gotchas and clark spoons that showed me a pic from saturday where him n his buds caught forty spanish on 2nd ave pier

so the spanish are offically here


----------



## armyman2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

Good job guys!!


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

sweet.... might b down over memorial day weekend....when do the kings roll in?? 



ill have to meet up wit some of u guys when im down, do some fishin:fishing:


----------



## usa4cheer (May 5, 2006)

great to hear about apache finally getting something other than whiting, fished that same "hole" few weeks back just to catch something.
keep the updates coming, I get to come down next week. also might go up to one of the inlets to try to find some flatties. 
let me know if anyone wants to go


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

screamendrag said:


> sweet.... might b down over memorial day weekend....when do the kings roll in??
> 
> 
> 
> ill have to meet up wit some of u guys when im down, do some fishin:fishing:


The kings are in. caught 2 over the weekend and missed 3 to 4 more. see additional info Kings on apache thread


----------

